# Egg whites for meringue



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

What, if anything, is the functional and final product quality differences between egg whites used for meringue pastries - egg white (shell) vs egg white (mechanically separated in carton) vs powdered egg white (meringue powder)?


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

If I don't know and the flavor is spot on, no difference.
If I know, the difference is HUGE.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

The fresh whites make a slightly more stable foam.

The one in cartons is usually pasteurized so that affects the whipping quality a bit; it will take slightly longer to get the desired peaks.

As for powdered egg white, I've only used it as a supporting ingredient to make the foam more stable. I've never used it 100% by itself.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

IMO powdered egg whites work better than fresh. They are more stable and will not weep.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you folks!


----------



## rabajara (Mar 31, 2019)

chefross said:


> IMO powdered egg whites work better than fresh. They are more stable and will not weep.


Can you add meringue powder, to fresh egg whites to make a meringue for pies ?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

rabajara said:


> Can you add meringue powder, to fresh egg whites to make a meringue for pies ?


There is no need....the powder takes the place of the fresh egg whites.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

It’s been my experience that the frozen egg white will not make a decent Italian meringue, or any type of meringue that requires a hot syrup. They whip well cold, but are just sh*tty for hot syrups. 
O.t.o.h, fresh egg whites, preferably ones that have been separated and sitting in the fridge for at least a week are ideal for Italian type meringues.

I’m curious about the dried though. How much powder to replace one egg White? How much water? How long to dissolve?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

foodpump, One tablespoon of powder plus an equal amount of water equals one egg white.
It takes moments to dissolve and it whips up fluffier IMO


----------



## rabajara (Mar 31, 2019)

chefross said:


> IMO powdered egg whites work better than fresh. They are more stable and will not weep.


Are you talking about Meringue powder or powdered egg whites. Guess I don't know the difference. I have used meringue powder a lot for royal icing but not for meringue for pie topping. Please help as I am not have any luck with eggs in carton at the store or farm fresh eggs. I get weeping no matter what I do.


----------



## rabajara (Mar 31, 2019)

chefross said:


> foodpump, One tablespoon of powder plus an equal amount of water equals one egg white.
> It takes moments to dissolve and it whips up fluffier IMO


What do you do about the sour taste. I tried that and it was sour.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

rabajara said:


> Are you talking about Meringue powder or powdered egg whites. Guess I don't know the difference. I have used meringue powder a lot for royal icing but not for meringue for pie topping. Please help as I am not have any luck with eggs in carton at the store or farm fresh eggs. I get weeping no matter what I do.


I'm talking about powdered egg whites.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

rabajara said:


> What do you do about the sour taste. I tried that and it was sour.


Hmmmmm......I've never experienced that. I don't know. I've always added sugar and vanilla, or savory ingredients. Perhaps I never noticed.


----------

